# Liberty 3



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Running liberty 3 on the .605 and I was just wondering what ppl think of the rom


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

So far so good cant wait to see what is instor for this rom, based on the past Liberty's this will be one nice Rom


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Classic liberty feel plus better battery life and notification power widgets. What more can you want? Still cant wait for more custom lock screens.


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

My first time on a Liberty ROM andI am really liking it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Trying this after being on CM7/MIUI for the last 5 months. Great feel, smooth running and nice battery life. Wish it had more themes or more 1% battery options in the the toolbox though. 2 is not a ton to work with..haha. Quadrant scores are nothing compared to 2nd init roms though. Doesn't feel as slow as those scores are but not quite as fast as 2nd init. Still, it's very nice so far. Can only get better from here too.


----------



## J Free (Nov 7, 2011)

Trying this also after months of MIUI. I had run earlier Liberty versions and liked them a lot. I miss the customization of MIUI and some of the layout, but everything works here for me so far. I agree with cubsfan187 on scores/speed, etc. All in all, feels solid and I hope for more personalization possibilities coming.
One thing I can't figure out is how do I silence notifications on email arrival?


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

I get constant bootloops on all the Liberty Roms, I wipe everything before the install. Ha that sounds foul. I'd like to try it mainly for the themes that are out there. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

If you get many bootloops it could be due to your installation method. I found that flashing the ROM and flashing anything else in the same session caused looping. Just install the ROM only and reboot. After you set up the phone then you are free to flash whatever else.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

ya i do that for flashing roms only one at a time. also for my dx i have only gotten a bootloop in cm7 which was annoying so i used omfgb instead which is pretty much the same thing i liked it better more customization. I like liberty so far too guys but what i like best if it had theme chooser thats what got me to like all the 2init roms. @cubsfan187 i also agree quadrant score not so high but you cant tell its that slow... if anything the interface its whats really awesome in this rom


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

@J Free.... you just go to your either email or gmail and you go to account settings and click the ringtone and you can choose for it to be silent ... hope that helps


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

J Free said:


> Trying this also after months of MIUI. I had run earlier Liberty versions and liked them a lot. I miss the customization of MIUI and some of the layout, but everything works here for me so far. I agree with cubsfan187 on scores/speed, etc. All in all, feels solid and I hope for more personalization possibilities coming.
> One thing I can't figure out is how do I silence notifications on email arrival?


@J Free.... you just go to your either email or gmail and you go to account settings and click the ringtone and you can choose for it to be silent ... hope that help


----------



## J Free (Nov 7, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> @J Free.... you just go to your either email or gmail and you go to account settings and click the ringtone and you can choose for it to be silent ... hope that help


got it, thanks!


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

J Free said:


> got it, thanks!


Glad I could help


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

Any one try the wug tether hack on this yet?


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

njmeyers said:


> Any one try the wug tether hack on this yet?


I haven't .. Should I ? What all have you tried in the rom ?


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm gonna try it today some time. Everything built in works great!


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

ok tell me how it goes? do you like the interface options on rom toolbox? because i love that part of the rom


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

Indeed. I came from a thunderbolt, rip and its great to have an all in one option to tweak the rom instead of searching for mods here and there. I hope Team Liberty starts some development for the razr cause i have an upgrade soon...

YGU


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

njmeyers said:


> Indeed. I came from a thunderbolt, rip and its great to have an all in one option to tweak the rom instead of searching for mods here and there. I hope Team Liberty starts some development for the razr cause i have an upgrade soon...
> 
> YGU


From thunderbolt to Droid x?

You didn't like it?


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

for my upgrade i really want the galaxy nexus which i hope its in by the time i get my upgrade otherwise ill probably go for the next best thing which still idk what it is lol.


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

My tbolt was decent. It had an untimely demise. Don't drink and text. It wasn't good enough to pay the deductible and I had my X still.

SYGU


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

No such luck with the wireless tether, back to vortex.


----------



## Blacksantron (Aug 5, 2011)

njmeyers said:


> No such luck with the wireless tether, back to vortex.


Works perfect for me


----------



## spideyx24 (Oct 11, 2011)

My lockscreen lags when I go to unlock. Any reason why?


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

Blacksantron said:


> Works perfect for me


I get an error and then it freezes.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

spideyx24 said:


> My lockscreen lags when I go to unlock. Any reason why?


Ya I hate that too.... Wiping cache and dalvik doesn't help


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

My lock screen is gone all together. It was working fine, now it is just gone. I have no problem accessing my phone though.

My River Is Orange While Flying High With Liberty 3


----------

